# The Good Night Thread



## pirate_girl

I hate to just slip out.
It's seems rude.
So, I'll just say nighty night to all.
Have sweet dreams and a good tomorrow.


----------



## Junkman

Good Mourning.....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ya. good morning.


----------



## DAP

Was it good for you?


----------



## pirate_girl

Well it isn't good night, but it is see ya later!
I have to get ready for work soon.
Have a great day everyone


----------



## pirate_girl

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... happy posting all.
See you another time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sleep well everyone, when you get there..
 nighties!


----------



## Bobcat

nighties? did someone say nighties? oh, nevermind.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I do have to say good night.
It's been a hellish day at work, plus the weather conditions haven't helped much either.
Hope to see you all tomorrow morning over coffee. 
Take Care and sleep well in your worlds.
Mucho hugs and love


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## urednecku

PG, I'm like that too sometimes. Seems I just can't get myself to shut this %^&*((*& thing off!

GOOD NIGHT!!


----------



## pirate_girl

ha!
I dug up this thread.
Good night to all of you who may still be here.
Thanks for the BD wishes, they truly made me smile.
Sleep well and comfy tonight and have a great tomorrow.
Loves and hugs...


----------



## fogtender

Well good night!  Sweet dreams of pleasant things...


----------



## American Woman

Good night, and sweet dreams of the perfect 'thumb"


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep yep yep..
Night everyone..


----------



## American Woman

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## sports850

What are you talking about , it's too early for bed , only 4:45 pm ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bobcat

What's that thing next to the N in Night? Can't tell if it's a letter or a drawing of a bomb. Maybe it's a letterbomb?


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> What's that thing next to the N in Night? Can't tell if it's a letter or a drawing of a bomb. Maybe it's a letterbomb?


smart ass..  <3


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> smart ass..  <3



better to be a smart ass than a dumbass.... there are a few of those here too I think...


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> better to be a smart ass than a dumbass.... there are a few of those here too I think...


Yes, we have some of them all.  Smart ass, dumb ass, and WHOLE asses.


----------



## American Woman

Now that I'm calm about the *DEER EATERS!* I'm ducking out to bed. I gotta work in the morning


----------



## pirate_girl

Take Care Cory.. sheesh, I didn't even get a chance to talk to you..


----------



## pirate_girl

Nighty Night..
I am totally spent...
Have fun everyone..


----------



## American Woman

All those late nights catching up with ya.....sweet dreams


----------



## thcri RIP

good night all


----------



## urednecku

I would LOVE to stay here to see what is happening, but only about 2/3 of the sleep I usually get over the last week has just hit me. Gotta go. NIGHT, ALL!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Larry!!
Get some Zzzzzz's!!


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> I would LOVE to stay here to see what is happening, but only about 2/3 of the sleep I usually get over the last week has just hit me. Gotta go. NIGHT, ALL!!




Nite


----------



## American Woman

Ok....the trouble maker has left the forum!

For now


----------



## pirate_girl

Later gators!
I need some sleep!
after 2am here...


----------



## Galvatron

I think it is only right of me to say Good Morning.......Damn i missed the point of the thread


----------



## American Woman

Goodnight Y'all.....Thanks for the good company and fun times!
I gotta work in the morning!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Goodnight Y'all.....Thanks for the good company and fun times!
> I gotta work in the morning!


Night sweety and Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Happy Mothers Day to the folks that have moms living.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Happy Mothers Day to the folks that have moms living.


Thank you Sushi..
I had a great day with my Mom and the family.
As for now, my butt is going to hit the hay.
Night folks!


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> Happy Mothers Day to the folks that have moms living.


Thanks Sushi.....I worked all day. Momma still has to bring home the bacon.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Ok....the trouble maker has left the forum!
> 
> For now




You are talking bout yourself right??


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> You are talking bout yourself right??


 
She has to be.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> She has to be.


Who says I was talking about me? 
*You? *


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Who says I was talking about me?
> *You? *


 
Yup.


----------



## American Woman

Read the fine print.....remember it says after marriage your opinion doesn't count


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Read the fine print.....remember it says after marriage your opinion doesn't count



Does that include or exclude the times you ask, "Does my ass look big in these jeans?" or "have I gained weight?"


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> Does that include or exclude the times you ask, "Does my ass look big in these jeans?" or "have I gained weight?"


 
those aren't opinions, those are darwinian statements.
you know - the ones covered under "'til death do us part"...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Read the fine print.....remember it says after marriage your opinion doesn't count




  dang, that was funny, I want to give rep points for it but won't let me.  Says I have to spread it around some first.


But I do have to ask, how did you two ever have any kids with all the fighting and arguing you do here of FF      But then the best part of my wife and me fighting is the make up part.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> Does that include or exclude the times you ask, "Does my ass look big in these jeans?" or "have I gained weight?"


 
My brother had the audacity to answer his wife's question concerning this with brutal honesty.

Tammy: Do these jeans make my butt look big?
John: no, your BUTT makes your butt look big.

Geeeez...


----------



## Trakternut

Was there enough remains left for an open casket funeral??


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Was there enough remains left for an open casket funeral??


ha!!
nope, but I swore I heard a thwackin' taking place all the way from Van Wert, Ohio


----------



## Bobcat

All the trouble makers are on. I'm outta here for the night.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> All the trouble makers are on. I'm outta here for the night.


Gee thanks Bob... 
Good night to you..


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> All the trouble makers are on. I'm outta here for the night.




So with you going that is one lest trouble maker


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> dang, that was funny, I want to give rep points for it but won't let me. Says I have to spread it around some first.
> 
> 
> But I do have to ask, how did you two ever have any kids with all the fighting and arguing you do here of FF  But then the best part of my wife and me fighting is the make up part.


 
You learned that, too?




bobpierce said:


> All the trouble makers are on. I'm outta here for the night.


 
chicken.


----------



## pirate_girl

GOOD NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Gnight


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Gee thanks Bob...
> Good night to you..


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> So with you going that is one lest trouble maker




Correct. I considered it a shift change.


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> Correct. I considered it a shift change.





  Good one


----------



## pirate_girl

Bye bye!!
I have to go play nursey soon...
Have a good day y'all..


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> Bye bye!!
> I have to go play nursey soon...
> Have a good day y'all..



*Cough Cough, Wheez Wheez*


----------



## urednecku

tooo late, night all.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> tooo late, night all.


Night ya wimp...
hehe
Sleep well Redneck Larry...


----------



## pirate_girl

ehh.. ok, I am sleepy too.. FINALLY....
Zzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Pigtails

Well, everyone, Just a quick good night. Had a long day today. Take care of the forums while I'm catching up on my beauty sleep. hehe


----------



## urednecku

NIGHT.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's that time.

Hard day at work here, but hoping for a relaxing two days off!
Sleep well friends..
I is OUT....


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's that time.
> 
> I is OUT....



Standing on your head too long are ya?


----------



## urednecku

'fraid I gotta go, too. Night all, good dreams!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a blast!
Good night people..


----------



## American Woman

I'm outta here too. 7am will be here soon...


----------



## Galvatron

11:45 PM here and im done....sleep tight all and stay safe

got some stephen lynch to send me on my way


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Nighty night Kimi.


----------



## rback33

OK.... so it's only 9:30 here in the east where I am tonight, but I am gonna call it a day. Picked on Sush enough today already... I'm sick. I'm tired. And mostly sick and tired of being sick and tired. C U all tomorrow.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Feel better Rback


----------



## Pigtails

Night everyone, visit on Friday.. Long day cleaning.. ugh


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd desire a man, oh say 5ft11 being here to tuck me in with a hot cuppa tea and Krisiti tales, and snuggles.
That can't happen, so I'll drag my butt to bed and rest hoping I feel better tomorrow.

Sleep well guys and gals..
I feel total ICK!


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Feel better Rback



Thanks Bro! I am getting there.



			
				pirate_girl said:
			
		

> I'd desire a man, oh say 5ft11 being here to tuck me in with a hot cuppa tea and Krisiti tales, and snuggles.
> That can't happen, so I'll drag my butt to bed and rest hoping I feel better tomorrow.



Well... I am 5'10", but.... I feel the same so we are just two peas in a pod. I am on the downhill I think....

Well... gotta go get work done in PA... bbl all....


----------



## American Woman

Originally Posted by *pirate_girl* 
_*I'd desire a man, oh say 5ft11 being here to tuck me in* with a hot cuppa tea and Krisiti tales, and snuggles.
That can't happen, so I'll drag my butt to bed and rest hoping I feel better tomorrow._



			
				Rback33 said:
			
		

> Well... I am 5'10", but....* I feel the same so we are just two peas in a pod.* I am on the downhill I think....


You must be sick! yur slipp'in man!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good night.
Sleep well people..


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn, I just get here and everyone has gone to bed.  Suppose I'll see y'all tomorrow.  Luvya all ... except the guys.


----------



## pirate_girl

This hot toddy is kicking my butt..
Me thinks I'll have to crawl in bed soon


----------



## Erik

Well, I've had enough of listening to bobcat talk about playing "footsie" with sushi - it's nap time now...


----------



## pirate_girl

bahhh Erik... it's all in fun... 
Nighties if you're leaving...


----------



## Erik

I know it's all in fun.
but the alarm went off almost 21 hours ago, and I should at least attempt to sleep a few hours before sunup.
pleasant dreams.


----------



## Pigtails

Ya know, we should have the last page first and so on. Especially if this is a thread that is going to stay active.. What do you think? Anyway, good night to all. I'm going to dream of a nice warm day tomorrow. And hopefully it will be......NOT..


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Pigtails!
Pleasant dreams


----------



## Erik

Night Pigtails - sleep well and dream of warm beaches.
and you have my sympathy, my sister lives in wisconsin and they had a hard freeze last Sunday.


----------



## American Woman

Good night Y'all...I gotta go to work in the morning....


----------



## Pigtails

..


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Cory! hugs!


----------



## Erik

Off to read the newest Dresden files book.
have a good evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Same to you Erik.
Enjoy your read.


----------



## Pigtails

Ok, enough of this for a Sunday night. Everyone have fun while I sleep. hehe. As MT stated earlier we had a busy day.. Night..


----------



## American Woman

Sweet dreams Pigtales


----------



## pirate_girl

Pigtails said:


> Ok, enough of this for a Sunday night. Everyone have fun while I sleep. hehe. As MT stated earlier we had a busy day.. Night..


Good night sweety.
I may call it a day soon myself..


----------



## pirate_girl

..
Sleep well everyone...

YOU especially...


----------



## American Woman

Redneck and I are fix'in to turn in too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## HulaMac

Good night everyone. It's only 9:25 pm in my part of the world so I'll be up for another 3 hours or so. I wish you all pleasant dreams.


----------



## Erik

<sigh>
storms rolling in again tonight (and why i wasn't on at all last night)
hope everyone has a good evening - and a quiet day at work tomorrow.
(I'm anticipating a Monday squared...)


----------



## pirate_girl

Be safe Erik!!
Sleep well.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GOODNIGHT you all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Same to ya SnoOps.
I'm out myself..Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## American Woman

Me too! Don't let on what we have planned PG  Sneek attacks are always the best


----------



## Pigtails

Ok. enough for tonight. FF friends, take care and sweet dreams. I-)


----------



## pirate_girl

Pigtails said:


> Ok. enough for tonight. FF friends, take care and sweet dreams. I-)


Same here Pigtails..


----------



## American Woman

Good night Ya'll. I'm right behind ya.


----------



## rback33

OK. It's time. See ya'll tomorrow. Enough mayhem for today....


----------



## American Woman

Good night! sweet dreams


----------



## pirate_girl

The party's ovahhh.. gotta call it a dayyyyyyyyy....

Night everyone..
.. and good night YOU.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## urednecku

Me, too. Night, all.


----------



## American Woman

Good night ya'll


----------



## urednecku

I'm gone, too. Night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Cory and Larry!
Hugs


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, I guess I better go too.  Tomorrow starts another week.

I notice that redneck and AW log out about 6 minutes apart.  Do you think that there's anything to that??????  Lucky buggers!!!!!

Goodnight ... caused enough trouble for today.


----------



## pirate_girl

See ya Frank 
Sleep tight!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good night girl .......


----------



## Trakternut

Okay, Folks! 'nuff fun for one night. Showertime, then beddy-bye for me.  It's been fun.
 See ya soon.


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Okay, Folks! 'nuff fun for one night. Showertime, then beddy-bye for me.  It's been fun.
> See ya soon.




Later bro... c ya tomorrow...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bye bye Monte Cristo


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Im off to bed. Im really tired. Thanks again for everyone trying to help me out. It means a titanically huge amount to me.  Nighty night folks


----------



## thcri RIP

Sleep now, don't let this day keep you up all night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Im off to bed. Im really tired. Thanks again for everyone trying to help me out. It means a titanically huge amount to me.  Nighty night folks


Get your ass in bed.
Tomorrow is a NEW day with NEW opportunities.
You have the ability to make changes in your life REGARDLESS of anything else.
Believe it, because it's true.


----------



## American Woman

goodnight Monte, and Sush....sweet dreams y'all


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Im off to bed. Im really tired. Thanks again for everyone trying to help me out. It means a titanically huge amount to me.  Nighty night folks



See ya tomorrow bro. 

Think I am gonna jet too.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Get your ass in bed.




Man you just a tad bit fowl tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Man you just a tad bit fowl tonight


No I'm not!
Cripes he's got me worried about him  grrrrrrr
Ok... just call me Nurse Ratched...


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Ok... just call me Nurse Ratched...




Oooh...role playing. I like it. 


I won't take my medication; you'll have to _force_ me. 

I won't go to bed; you'll have to tie me down.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Oooh...role playing. I like it.
> 
> 
> I won't take my medication; you'll have to _force_ me.
> 
> I won't go to bed; you'll have to tie me down.


Something tells me I wouldn't have to force you to do anything, never mind tying you down.


----------



## American Woman

Oh y'all will love role playing!


----------



## American Girl

pirate_girl said:


> Something tells me I wouldn't have to force you to do anything, never mind tying you down.



Next thing you know, he'll be asking for a bed bath, too...

Good night everyone...if anyone is left...


----------



## Bobcat

I was going to mention that...I won't shower either. She'll just have to strip me and hose me down. 


_ok, that's the limit of my risque-ness...moving on_


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I was going to mention that...I won't shower either. She'll just have to strip me and hose me down.
> 
> 
> _ok, that's the limit of my risque-ness...moving on_




Ummm... yeah..
***thunk***!!
Did you all hear that?
That was my head slamming against my desk as I took ta swoonin'..
 mercy mercy me.....


----------



## rback33

Ok ya'll been a long day... gonna head for the sack... see ya'll tomorrow...


----------



## American Woman

Good night Jeremy.....tomorrow will be a better day....


----------



## Erik

I'm feeling orange.
maybe even a bit squashed.
I think it may be pumpkin time.
have a good evening, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz....

see ya'all...


----------



## Galvatron

gotta love and leave ya all....1:42 AM here am gotta be up real early....night all and God bless


----------



## rback33

g'night m8! C u tomorrow!


----------



## American Woman

Good Night Kimi!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Night everyone =)


----------



## American Woman

Good night PG


----------



## thcri RIP

I want to slip out and hit the sheets, we have company though and can't.  But I will say good night anyway.

murph


----------



## American Woman

Good night Steve


----------



## American Woman

Ok it's my turn to say good night. It's been fun.


----------



## NATO123

gud nyt (he he he)


----------



## American Woman

Good night Nato, sweet dreams


----------



## rback33

I am gonna call it a night... wifey and I are watchin _Charlie Wilson's War_ on PPV...will give comments tomorrow..


----------



## American Woman

Good night Jeremy!


----------



## pirate_girl

ok.. I've been naughty enough for one night.
Sleep well people.
Sweet dreams and a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## American Woman

Goodnight PG...me too!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, it's about time. My eyes are starting to droop. I've enjoyed y'all.  I wonder if I can make enough noise to wake my wife up.


----------



## Trakternut

Then wut?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Trakternut said:


> Then wut?


 

I don't know!!!  I'm at the age now where I forget things.  I know I used to wake her up for a reason ... but what?  Ah well, worry about it tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

night all .....gonna go fight the tooth fairy


----------



## thcri RIP

Well folks, last night it was 4:30 am before I hit the sheets.  Had a bad headache from someone slapping me earlier in the night, was up early so tonight I got to go early, I mean now.

Good Night All,
Good Night Moon,
Good Night Cow Jumping Over the Moon,
Good Night Cat,
Good Night Candle
Good Night Mouse
Good Night Chair
Good Night Refrigerator

Aww Just good nite all


----------



## pirate_girl

'Night Smurphy Brown


----------



## American Woman

Good night Steve!  Who in the world would be slap'in you around?


----------



## American Woman

Ok....I'm off to bed too!


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Cory.. sleep well darlin'..
hugs!


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Ok....I'm off to bed too!


Me, too. We got some un-finished business to take care of.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Me, too. We got some un-finished business to take care of.


Stop that Larry!!
Ohh.. I'm just jealous cuz I don't have a mayun to snuggle up with..
*sigh*

Have fun you two..


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Stop that Larry!!
> Ohh.. I'm just jealous cuz I don't have a mayun to snuggle up with..
> *sigh*
> 
> Have fun you two..


 
I can understand.  I get a couch tonight - and Tara is 150 miles North...


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Stop that Larry!!
> Ohh.. I'm just jealous cuz I don't have a mayun to snuggle up with..
> *sigh*
> 
> Have fun you two..


We did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So anyway I'm off to bed again...gotta get up early......


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> We did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway I'm off to bed again...gotta get up early......


Night girl!
I think I am going soon myself..


----------



## Erik

pleasant dreams, both of you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Night all...


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Night all...


awww! how cute!


----------



## Erik

jet lag strikes.
I'm outta here.
nap time -- talk to y'all later.


----------



## American Woman

Good night Eric! I'm right behind ya.
Good night all!


----------



## Pigtails

Night everyone.. Tired of looking at the snow.. Going to go to bed and dream about warmer weather.


----------



## Erik

it was sunny and over 100 here yesterday.
pleasant dreams.


----------



## Erik

stick a fork in me, I'm done.
talk to you all later.


----------



## American Woman

Good night Erik  I'll save the fork for when yer closer


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah I have tooth picks holding my eye lids open right now, night to all


----------



## American Woman

I was assuming you were assuming Redneck and I would be assuming.....
and you left........Goodnight


----------



## pirate_girl

It is now 2:32 am here and I have to be up and ready in a mere *2 hours* to take my Mother to the hospital for her knee replacement surgery 
Something tells me I am going to be sleeping a lot tomorrow afternoon. lol
See what you people do to me?
This place is too addictive.
Should have gone to bed as soon as I got home from work, but I wouldn't have missed this time with you all for anything.
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Over and out...


----------



## American Woman

Good luck for your Momma tomorrow! You can sleep in the waiting room.
Sweet dreams


----------



## American Woman

Over and out....beam me up Scotty


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Over and out....beam me up Scotty



Beam me up, too. There seems to not be any intelligent life here. At least not as sleepy azzzz I am.


----------



## Erik

nap time.


----------



## American Woman

Yeah me too. 
Good night Eric


----------



## Trakternut

Think I'll be callin' it a night. Work tomorrow, on call the weekend which means the phone is bound to ring a couple of times, for sure.


----------



## pirate_girl

Have a good night Monte Cristo!
hugs ya big bear ya!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Have a good night Monte Cristo!
> hugs ya big bear ya!!




Dang I am jealous there Monte Cristo


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Have a good night Monte Cristo!
> hugs ya big bear ya!!




Dang I love all of your pet names


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Dang I love all of your pet names


hehe, I know ya do Smurphy Brown..


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Think I'll be callin' it a night. Work tomorrow, on call the weekend which means the phone is bound to ring a couple of times, for sure.


Night Monte


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> hehe, I know ya do Smurphy Brown..




Oh please no


----------



## Erik

think I should try to get more than 3 hours of sleep tonight.  (of course, that just means i'm that much more likely to wake up at 3 AM local, but it's worth a try.)


----------



## American Woman

Ok Eric.......Talk at ya tomorrow. Sweet dreams in the big empty motel bed


----------



## pirate_girl

Me->
Love and hugs to all.


----------



## American Woman

Good night Lollie :wave;


----------



## American Woman

I'm outta here! Goodnight y'all :wave"


----------



## urednecku

CAn't ...holddd....eyesss...open any...longerrrrrrrrrrrr.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bobcat

Redneck, the mark you'll see on your forehead in the morning is NOT the 'mark of Zorro'! It's the imprint of the 'z' key you fell asleep on.


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> Redneck, the mark you'll see on your forehead in the morning is NOT the 'mark of Zorro'! It's the imprint of the 'z' key you fell asleep on


 
Ahhhhh! 
That's why he has that Z branded in our head board?
Zorro huh?


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Night precious people....


----------



## American Woman

who ever's left


----------



## pirate_girl

Time to drag my butt to bed.
Have a good night everyone.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Time to drag my butt to bed.
> Have a good night everyone.
> Hugs to all.


g'night pretty lady.


----------



## Erik

stick a fork in me, I'm done.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> stick a fork in me, I'm done.



Sleep well m8....my day has just started so i will look after the place til your all back.


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> ...i will look after the place til your all back.



Now _there's_ a scary thought!


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Now _there's_ a scary thought!



Well i see someone is getting to know me well


----------



## Trakternut

Uh-huh.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have to cut it short tonight folks.
I fell off a horse earlier and hurt my shoulder.
Nothing's broken but it hurts like hell grrrrrrrr..
I need my bed.
Take Care and see you when I can.


----------



## Erik

no fun!
hope you're not too sore tomorrow!


----------



## American Woman

Take care PGyou may need a chiropractor now


----------



## Erik

OK, it's tomorrow here.
time to try to sleep.
g'night jon boy!
g'night mary ellen!
g'night grampa!


----------



## American Girl

Good night everyone...time to crawl into bed...and I'm actually home, so I should be able to find my own bed tonight.  Lol.  Maybe...


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> I have to cut it short tonight folks.
> I fell off a horse earlier and hurt my shoulder.
> Nothing's broken but it hurts like hell grrrrrrrr..
> I need my bed.
> Take Care and see you when I can.



Lucky horse!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Lucky horse!


Now, I could interpret this in a couple of  different ways. 
But I told AW I would be nice...........


----------



## rback33

I was thinkin about starting this thread over in our other home.... I think all the people that participate over here are in THERE as it is...


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Take care PGyou may need a chiropractor now


Nahh, doesn't feel too bad today.
I am still going to work..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Deadly Sushi

awwwwwwww  thats cute
Im off to bed myself after go to the john.


----------



## Erik

Deadly Sushi said:


> Im off to bed myself after go to the john.



well, would not be my first choice of alternate jobs, but i guess if it'll pay the bills, more power too ya -- and at least it's "cleaner" than politics...


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> I have to cut it short tonight folks.
> I fell off a horse earlier and hurt my shoulder.
> Nothing's broken but it hurts like hell grrrrrrrr..
> I need my bed.
> Take Care and see you when I can.


 
Iron horse [tractor] got the best of my ankle tonight 

Probably not nearly as nasty as that shoulder of yours, but do believe I'll be seeing a bruse for a little while. 

Take care of that shoulder! What am I saying; you're the professionall


----------



## Spiffy1

Deadly Sushi said:


> awwwwwwww  thats cute
> Im off to bed myself after go to the john.


 
I don't care if it is cleaner than politics, TMI


----------



## ddrane2115

nite all, hope life is great for everyone.


----------



## Erik

I wonder what he was doing out on Division street...
or on second thought -- I don't want to know!
lalalalalalalala.........


----------



## Galvatron

had enough fun for one day....goodnight all keep an eye out for me


----------



## pirate_girl

GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Those beers invited a couple more; I'm staying up past PG tonight! 

But not too long....


----------



## American Woman

Spiffy1 said:


> Those beers invited a couple more; I'm staying up past PG tonight!
> 
> But not too long....


So are you still here?


----------



## Spiffy1

American Woman said:


> So are you still here?


 
I think so, but then again if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it, did it make a sound?


----------



## Bobcat

Spiffy1 said:


> I think so, but then again if a tree falls in the forest and *no one is there* to hear it, did it make a sound?



What if a deaf person is there?


----------



## American Woman

Not if nobody heard it....


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> What if a deaf person is there?


 
They got smashed by the tree, but did they make a sound?


----------



## American Woman

Why would they make a sound if they couldn't hear it?


----------



## Spiffy1

American Woman said:


> Why would they make a sound if they couldn't hear it?


 
There's that nasty sound of bones cracking in the skull.....but, I didn't hear a thing, I swear Your Honor....


----------



## American Woman

AAAAha!* You* heard it! You just described the sound.....


----------



## Spiffy1

But I have documented proof that I was too busy annoying people on the internet at that exact time, so I must have imagined the sound.


----------



## American Woman

Spiffy I'm too sleepy now! But I'm sure I'm right about you hearing it....I will prove you heard it later!
 I'm going to bed! I have to work in the morning!


----------



## Erik

It was one of those hot, silent nights, when people sit at windows listening for the thunder which they know will shortly break; when they recall dismal tales of hurricanes and earthquakes; and of lonely travellers on open plains, and lonely ships at sea, struck by lightning.

talk to y'all later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> It was one of those hot, silent nights, when people sit at windows listening for the thunder which they know will shortly break; when they recall dismal tales of hurricanes and earthquakes; and of lonely travellers on open plains, and lonely ships at sea, struck by lightning.
> 
> talk to y'all later.


Oh I see, you're going to hit me with sexy prose, then leave?
Hrrrrrmmmmmphhhhhhh!!

'Night Erik..


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Oh I see, you're going to hit me with sexy prose, then leave?
> Hrrrrrmmmmmphhhhhhh!!
> 
> 'Night Erik..


only as a sign of my devotion.  

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]O radiant Dark!  O darkly fostered ray!
Thou hast a joy too deep for shallow Day.
~George Eliot, _The Spanish Gypsy


_pleasant dreams.[/FONT]


----------



## pirate_girl

Just checking in briefly.
I am SOOOOOOOO tired I could scream and don't have it in me tonight to read through all the threads.
I'll catch up in the morning.
Off to dreamland for me...
*I'll reply to PMs I've received in the a.m.  
'Nighties!


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Just checking in briefly.
> I am SOOOOOOOO tired I could scream and don't have it in me tonight to read through all the threads.
> I'll catch up in the morning.
> Off to dreamland for me...
> *I'll reply to PMs I've received in the a.m.
> 'Nighties!


[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Night, the beloved.  Night, when words fade and things come alive.  When the destructive analysis of day is done, and all that is truly important becomes whole and sound again.  When man reassembles his fragmentary self and grows with the calm of a tree.  ~Antoine de Saint-Exupéry[/FONT]

hope Tuesday treats you better.


----------



## Erik

y'know?
after a moment of reflection I realized PG had the right idea.
talk to y'all tomorrow.


----------



## American Woman

Goodnight Y'all!


----------



## thcri RIP

so your all going to leave me    good night all rest peacefully


----------



## American Woman

I'm not gone yet


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I'm not gone yet




I thoughts you were going to bed??


----------



## American Woman

Yur lights out again....
I was saying "goodnight y'all" to the others before me


----------



## Erik

dang.
11:30+ again!
this is turning into a long week...

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Night is the blotting paper for many sorrows.  ~Author Unknown

"I'll be back" -- in the morning...
[/FONT]


----------



## American Woman

Yur leaving us????


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Yur leaving us????



I'm giving you and PG a chance to gang up on bobcat.


----------



## Bobcat

Eh? Leaving me to be gang-banged by....oh, nevermind, I think I'll just have to deal with it...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Eh? Leaving me to be gang-banged by....oh, nevermind, I think I'll just have to deal with it...


 LOL!!


----------



## pirate_girl

<snip> 





Bobcat said:


> Eh? Leaving me....oh, nevermind, I think I'll just have to deal with it...



In a way, but not really.

My heart aches, and drowsy numbness pains my sense, as though of hemlock I had drunk.

-Willie S, but felt by Lollie D..
'Night..


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bobcat said:


> Eh? Leaving me to be gang-banged by....oh, nevermind, I think I'll just have to deal with it...


 
I'm sure you can handle it or would like too .... wouldn't we all. 

For me personally, Big Al's thread on Alzheimer's has got me depressed and thinking of things that are best not remembered.  I think I'll have one more *LARGE* Scotch and fall (collapse) into bed.  I know my wife went there hours ago.  I feel the need for a cuddle.  Unfortunately, I think I'll have to cuddle up with the dogs tonight.  Pathetic, isn't it?  Have pity on me.  Tomorrow will be new beginning.


----------



## Erik

what kind of scotch?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Erik said:


> what kind of scotch?


 
Tonight it's Johny Walker Black.  I'm saving the 12 year old McAllen for the week-end.


----------



## Erik

EastTexFrank said:


> Tonight it's Johny Walker Black.  I'm saving the 12 year old McAllen for the week-end.


 
  sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> My heart aches, and drowsy numbness pains my sense, as though of hemlock I had drunk.
> 
> -Willie S, but felt by Lollie D..
> 'Night..



((((BIG HUG))))


----------



## Erik

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Press close, bare-bosomed Night! Press close, magnetic,
nourishing Night!
Night of south winds!  Night of the large, few stars!
Still, nodding Night!  Mad, naked, Summer Night!
~Walt Whitman

which is surely preferable to:
"I drank WHAT?!?"   ~ Socrates

hasta manana
[/FONT]


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Press close, bare-bosomed Night! Press close, magnetic,
> nourishing Night!
> Night of south winds!  Night of the large, few stars!
> Still, nodding Night!  Mad, naked, Summer Night!
> ~Walt Whitman
> 
> which is surely preferable to:
> "I drank WHAT?!?"   ~ Socrates
> 
> hasta manana
> [/FONT]


Wow..
I dug the hell out of that.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

It's 2:18am.. I am going to bed.. FINALLY...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Erik

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Is there not
A tongue in every star that talks with man,
And wooes him to be wise? nor wooes in vain;
This dead of midnight is the noon of thought,
And wisdom mounts her zenith with the stars.
~Anna Letitia Barbauld, _A Summer Evening's Meditati

_talk to ya'll Monday.[/FONT]


----------



## pirate_girl

Les bons amis du soir, dormir bien.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am plastered DRUNK on my ass... so I am going to bed.


----------



## Erik

it's late.
it's been raining for hours and my everything hurts.
5 AM is going to be here way too soon.
talk to y'all later.

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]There are nights when the wolves are silent and only the moon howls.  ~George Carlin, _Brain Droppings_, 1997[/FONT]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!
Good night..
Off to zee land of dreams, yawl...


----------



## Erik

“You know how easily and suddenly these things happen, beginning in playful teasing and ending in something a little warmer than friendship. You squeeze the slender arm which is passed through yours, you venture to take the little gloved hand, you say *good night* at absurd length in the shadow of the door. It is innocent and very interesting, love trying his wings in a first little flutter.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Arthur Conan Doyle, Sr.

and so I say Adieu, until we share words again...


----------



## Erik

right then.
bernie mac & Isaac hayes are dead.
Redneck said his wife looks like a turtle so he may be soon, as well...
(which may be for the best since it sounds like he's going into politics after retiring from public service...)
I spent too much time working out in the sun today, so I feel it.

talk to you all tomorrow.

“No place is boring, if you've had a *good night*'s sleep and have a pocket full of unexposed film.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Robert Adams


----------



## pirate_girl

Exit.. stage left..


----------



## American Woman

Good night y'all! gotta go find motor cycles


----------



## Erik

“All's over, then; does truth sound bitter / As one at first believes? / Hark, 'tis the sparrows' *good-night* twitter / About your cottage eaves!”
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


Robert Browning

g'night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Night Sir Erik... that was lovely.
Robert Browning.. *sigh*..


----------



## jpr62902

Jetzt gehe Ich ins bett um zu traumen ........


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Jetzt gehe Ich ins bett um zu traumen ........



Gute Nacht Sam.. sorry to send you to bed in such a catatonic state


----------



## American Woman

What ever he said !
Good night y'all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Me too..
To bed, she said.....
Zinggggggggg!! ~>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## American Woman

Good night Y'all


----------



## jpr62902

Ciao!


----------



## American Woman

One again....I'm outta her! It's my bed time


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Trakternut

It's been fun playin' with y'all. Gotta hit the hay though. "Good night, Irene, good night, Irene, I'll see you in my dreams."


----------



## pirate_girl

Take Care Monte.. have a good night.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> It's been fun playin' with y'all. Gotta hit the hay though. "Good night, Irene, good night, Irene, I'll see you in my dreams."


 who's Irene?


----------



## American Woman

I'm giv'in it up y'all.....Goodnight


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Goodnight guys!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good night you light weights lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Out!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

GOOD NIGHT FOLKS!!!!


THANKS and (((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))


----------



## pirate_girl

Good night Paul!
Sweet Dreams and Hugs right back atcha!


----------



## American Woman

_Good night sush!
(((((((((((((((HUGs))))))))))))))))  back at ya
_


----------



## rback33

Wasn't here long tonight, but got a pretty early flight from Atlanta going home tomorrow. night all!


----------



## pirate_girl

See ya Jeremy!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Im off too. I cant keep my eyes open. I slept 4.5 stinkin hors last night. I kept thinking and thingikg and then I kicked my cats out of my bedroom so they dont bug me and Zephyer kept knocking on the freakin door and waking me up!!


----------



## cowgirl

Good Night all


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Im off too. I cant keep my eyes open. I slept 4.5 stinkin hors last night. I kept thinking and thingikg and then I kicked my cats out of my bedroom so they dont bug me and Zephyer kept knocking on the freakin door and waking me up!!


Zephyr just knew Daddy needed some lovins, Paul!
Good night sweetheart, tomorrow is another day.
Believe it.


----------



## American Woman

Good night GIIIIRL! come back soon ya hear?


----------



## Erik

My turn.
talk to you all later.

“Get a *good night*'s sleep and don't bug anybody without asking me.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Richard M. Nixon


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> My turn.
> talk to you all later.
> *
> “Get a good night's sleep and don't bug anybody without asking me.*”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard M. Nixon



That's a damn good quote Erik 
Have a good one.


----------



## American Woman

Sweet Dreams Eric


----------



## jpr62902

OK, so right now I'm like:


----------



## jpr62902

So before I post something like this ...


----------



## American Woman

Good night funny man!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> So before I post something like this ...


You'll read your PM first lol


----------



## jpr62902

I'm gonna do this, so Goodnight all!


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> So before I post something like this ...










< /o>​ *I                                  GOT YOU COVERED !! 
*​


----------



## Spiffy1

Morning will come too soon.  Night all!


----------



## American Woman

Night Night Spiffy


----------



## HulaMac

Good night Spiffy.


----------



## pirate_girl

What AM I doing still awake!!!??
exit, stage left..
Good night too, or wait... it's morning.
Good morning and good night..


----------



## Erik

Writhing in the old bliss 
Never forget this 
Reeling in the sweet grip 
Never let this slip 
Your eyes are yours to close 
Never let go Sleep is wrong 
"Do not go gently 
Into that good night 
Rage against the 
Dying of the light" 
Your eyes are yours to close 
Never let go Sleep is wrong


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> "Do not go gently
> Into that good night


Dylan Thomas..
Good night Erik..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Nighty night Erik


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## American Woman

Awwwww.... night night Letecia


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

'Night Lutecea.. did I spell that right??


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> 'Night Lutecea.. did I spell that right??


 

Letecia


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Letecia


k then.. "Nighties Letecia", saith Loralei.. ya goofy nurse
Thanks for the fun and amusement.


----------



## pirate_girl

.........................


----------



## Bobcat

I'd say g'night to Sushi, but I know he's on a schedule and is offline and in bed by now...


----------



## Pigtails

Ok, I'm leaving FF for the night. We just had too much fun outside today. Alot of "fresh" mountain air.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pigtails said:


> Ok, I'm leaving FF for the night. We just had too much fun outside today. Alot of "fresh" mountain air.


Nighty Night Jan and Bill..
I am out too.. need the Sinex, my Kleenex and the weinerdog!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Erik

“No place is boring, if you've had a good night's sleep and have a pocket full of unexposed film.”  Robert Adams

“I love sleep. My life has the tendency to fall apart when I'm awake, you know?”  Ernest Hemingway

and on those notes, good night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Night Erik


----------



## HulaMac

Erik


----------



## Erik

And the night shall be filled with music And the cares, that infest the day, Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs, And as silently steal away.   
- H.W. Longfellow

To all, to each, a fair good night, And pleasing dreams; and slumbers light.
- Walter Scott
 
In a real dark night of the soul it is always three o'clock in the morning.
- F. Scott Fitzgerald

"Join me on the Dark Side"  
- D. Vader


----------



## pirate_girl

'Night Erik


----------



## pirate_girl

bump!


----------



## luvs

'nite, lollie.- i hafta snooze soon, too


----------



## muleman RIP

Party pooper!


----------



## luvs

expecting someone in the morning. dammit


----------

